# 8 pictures of pookie and winkie together :)



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

here are the first pictures i was able to get in. i will add more every day for everyone to look at!  enjoy.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: after 5 days of introductions*

did it work this time?
pookie
[img=http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001498hv9.jpg]

winkie
[img=http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001499tp2.jpg]

beggining
[img=http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001504lz9.jpg]

now
[img=http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001544qb3.jpg]


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Pookie and Winkie together finally!*

this is how i found them this afternoon
I know it is mean to take pictures at this time but they looked so cute i could not help it  

i am tired:

[img=http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/7325/1001552xs7.th.jpg]

don't worry i will protect you, pooky

[img=http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/2150/1001555kh6.th.jpg]


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Pookie and Winkie together finally!*

what's that stuff on your nakie's arm? is it just her colouring? 


they are super cute!!! glad it's all going well


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Pookie and Winkie together finally!*

she use to reach out through the cage bars trying to get the toilet paper when they were seperated and it is healing up very well. in about a week or so i think it will be all better. i felt terrible when i first saw it and started freaking out.

here is another pic.

mees second mummy and me


[img=http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/8774/1001576jz4.th.jpg]

my second mummy wuvs me

[img=http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/8192/1001585bv4.th.jpg]


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Pookie and Winkie together finally!*

Awww... too cute! You might want to cover the floors in their cage, though... they can get their legs stuck in the wire floors.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Pookie and Winkie together finally!*

i am going to do that right now.
i added two new pictures.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

[align=center]Lovely pictures and ratties  [/align]


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

i got the rats a new cage that is 5 stories if you include the small platform and i covered the bars. it was the biggest rat cage in the store


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

they're so cute together!


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

thank you! i will try to put up more pictures soon. now when i say come here or something else they will come to me i am hoping the two will stay friends forever.


----------

